# Madison county hunt report '09



## BIG HUNT (Oct 2, 2009)

I am starting this thread to report on my hunts in madison county this huntin season. I will report my hunt every time i go this year. We have planted our food plots and they are coming up well with all the rain we have had. I have not hunted the property yet but have scouted and the white and water oaks are starting to fall. I would like for all the ones who hunt in madison county to feel free to report your hunt as well. I always like to know what the deer are doin. 
We can look back at these reports every year and know what the deer were doin at the same time the previous year. Thanks in advance for your hunt reports.


----------



## GA_SPORSTMAN (Oct 2, 2009)

Are you hunting near the Broad River Natural Area?I hope to go to there some this year.


----------



## BIG HUNT (Oct 3, 2009)

No i dont hunt near there. I have not heard anything about the huntin over there. I do see people parked there from time to time when i am passing by. I do know it is real hilly where you park and walk in at. If you can get on the back side of the property it flattens out into some really nice hardwood and pine mix.this would be a long drag if you got a deer but it is where the best huntin is. I dont think many people hunt back that far because of the long walk.


----------



## BIG HUNT (Oct 5, 2009)

Hunted the property this evening. It was hard to here anything with the water falling off the trees and the wind blowing. Bumped a deer going in. I always hate that. My hunting partner seen 3 does about 6:45 that came in behind him but thay had got too far past him before he seen them. They werent feeding just walking through. I didnt see anything. Im going back in the morning. I will keep you updated. Anybody have any luck over the weekend?


----------



## BIG HUNT (Oct 8, 2009)

Hunted this morning. Deer started moving around 9:00. Seen 7 deer all together. 3 does and 4 bucks. Seen the does between 9 and 9:45. Seen the bucks right around 10:00. All the bucks were together still in there bachelor group.they were all small bucks. No big racks.i am hunting a travel route/funnel. Big ridge on one side and a few houses,2 fields and a creek on the other. The deer are traveling the bottom of the ridge about 100 hundred yards from the creek.seen some small scraps today also. I hope i am still seeing deer when gun season opens.


----------



## BIG HUNT (Oct 9, 2009)

Hunted this morning in the rain. No deer spotted. Hunted same stand as yesterday.  Checked around some thick stuff and found fresh scrapes. I guess the deer stayed in the thick stuff this morning out of the rain. I will be hunting thick stuff next time i hunt and its raining.


----------



## zachdawg (Oct 12, 2009)

*nothing doing*

I too hunt in Madison Cty.  Been pretty slow with the full moon, hot temps, and rain.  I saw a great 9 pt. last Wednesday while walking in to hang a stand at 4:00.  Standing there 45 yds away for 10 minutes just looking at each other, and all I have is a lock on stand draped over my shoulder, and my screw in steps and ratchet straps.  He was on the edge of a thicket and hardwood ridge.  Thats the last time that I was in the woods, but now I know that I'm hunting a good deer.  Bring on this weekend and the cold weather, and things could be looking good.


----------



## AHERRING (Oct 12, 2009)

Saw a big 10 & 8 on our land.


----------



## BIG HUNT (Oct 16, 2009)

Went this morning. I saw no deer. Hunting partner saw a lone doe at 8:45. Hung another stand and saw alot of sign. Lots of scraps. This weekend and next week the bucks should be moving with the cold snap.


----------



## AHERRING (Oct 17, 2009)

Saw a nice 8 at 8:30 and some does


----------



## Elephant (Oct 18, 2009)

Saw two does at 9:00...saw 3 spikes at 9:15..Two of those little spikes were grunting like they owned the joint!


----------



## Hunk (Oct 18, 2009)

I hunt Madison as well, near Hull. saw 10 this weekend, 1 on opening morning on the way back in the rain, 4 does Saturday night, 4 does Sunday AM and a spike. Spike walked by, hit the can/grunt call and he came within 10 yard of me to see where the doe/buck was. hilarius.


----------



## BIG HUNT (Oct 19, 2009)

I saw a small 6 pt this morning. He came through at 8:50. He was just passing through. Didnt here many shots. Guess every body is at work. Going back to the woods now.


----------



## BIG HUNT (Oct 19, 2009)

It was a good evening for hunting. 9 deer spotted between 3 people. My 15 year old cousin got his first buck ever. A small 4 point. He was thrilled and we were proud too! Saw 3 deer in a food plot this evening. They came in around 5:30.


----------



## Hunk (Oct 20, 2009)

BIG HUNT said:


> It was a good evening for hunting. 9 deer spotted between 3 people. My 15 year old cousin got his first buck ever. A small 4 point. He was thrilled and we were proud too! Saw 3 deer in a food plot this evening. They came in around 5:30.



congrats to your cousin. That's great.


----------



## BIG HUNT (Oct 20, 2009)

Only seeing small bucks and lots of does. First week of november should be primetime!


----------



## BIG HUNT (Oct 22, 2009)

Small bucks were moving early this morning between 7 and 8. Does still moving from 9 to 10. Saw a good buck right at 11 but could not get a clear shot on him. Hopefully this front coming in will have them moving this evening.


----------



## Hunk (Oct 22, 2009)

I have the first week of November off and I'm going to go deer hunting in Madison county for a little pre rut activity. come on man


----------



## BIG HUNT (Oct 22, 2009)

yeah the first week of november i think is gonna be prime time. i really think the big bucks will be crusin lookin for does and chasing does. i just hope the weather turns cold again!

1 buck spotted this evening right at dark. a big 6 or a small 8 it was hard to tell. he was by himself.


----------



## BIG HUNT (Oct 23, 2009)

No deer spotted this morning. Hunted a new stand. The acorns were raining and still no deer spotted. It was hot. Lots of deer spotted after dark last night. Must be the weather.


----------



## Elephant (Oct 25, 2009)

Saw 4 does...a 4 point...a 110'' 8 point...and a deer to be named later.  Very good morning with the weather


----------



## BIG HUNT (Oct 26, 2009)

no deer seen this morning. i guess it was the wind. heard a few shots.


----------



## davis211 (Oct 29, 2009)

Keep it coming guys, I hunt Madison Co. and have very little time to get in the woods (back in school).  In the past years, we found Nov 4-9 to be about the best times for the rut.
Thanks,
AD


----------



## Hunk (Nov 1, 2009)

I am in the woods right now. Hunted last night saw a doe and a spike. Today am in a hardwood ridge and have seen a 4 pt but not much else. Morning is early.


----------



## Hunk (Nov 1, 2009)

JÙst had a spike go by... Not feeding just cruising.... May not be long. He left hit the can, came back. Same with the 4 pt. Getting close


----------



## Hunk (Nov 1, 2009)

Going to get down in a bit, saw a 4 pt, 2 spikes and a 6 point a took a pic of from my camera. McDonalds is calling me!


----------



## Hunk (Nov 1, 2009)

Everyone is seeing deer. I am still in the stand dispite being very hungry. Going to give it another 30 minutes or so. So far, a 4 pt, 2 spikes, a 6 point and a couple of does just left my sight.


----------



## Hunk (Nov 1, 2009)

saw 22 deer this evening... that's right 22. I saw a 4 pt and a 6 pt fight and a pretty good 8 point in the field. might fine afternoon!!!


----------



## zachdawg (Nov 2, 2009)

*what time are they moving*

Been down with the pig flu and am ready to get back in the stand.  Its full moon, but i heard they're starting to rut so just wondering what time theyre moving right now.


----------



## Hunk (Nov 2, 2009)

I hunted until about 10 this morning and saw 11 turkeys but not the first deer. I am on a small food plot and can see about 100 yards in each direction. Seems the morning if you are in the hardwoods near bedding areas you can see some but yes the moon is full but the afternoon seems to be best right now. Will report how I do tonight. Good luck


----------



## Hunk (Nov 2, 2009)

Saw 6 does from the stand tonight, dang near hit a heard of about 12 in the field with my 4 wheeler doing about 30. They are moving at night with the full moon. Will hunt in the am then go back home and hit lanier for some stripers Wednesday.


----------



## Hunk (Nov 3, 2009)

Only saw 2 this morning. Still in the stand. One guy on the club shot a 110" 10 point or so and another a good 8 pt I have not seen yet. Giving it another 10 minutes them I am heading to the house.


----------



## BIG HUNT (Nov 3, 2009)

buck was chasing a doe at 7am this morning. could not see them just heard them running and the buck grunting. the doe was blowing at him also. saw a button head at 9am. nice buck running a doe at 9:30am. shot at im running and missed! saw a 3pt 15 min later. saw the same 3pt this evening bought 5:30. i am in some hardwoods close to a bedding area. the whitoak acorns are still falling. going back in the morning.
set up close to a bedding area while the moon is full if you can. the bucks will be crusin and chasing does for the next week,week and a half before the peak of the rut hits.


----------



## 264 Fred (Nov 6, 2009)

I have not been seeing many deer this week . I guess it was the full Moon . I bet this weekend and next week will be a great time to be out .


----------



## Elephant (Nov 6, 2009)

Got my grandfather to come out of retirement (78years old) and the old man still has it..Dropped a scrub buck that I have been trying to get out.  

Great Morning! Only got  a chance to hunt an hour and saw 7.  A 6 point on the trail of a mature doe also.


----------



## AHERRING (Nov 6, 2009)

Uncle shot a nice 8 this evening.


----------



## Elephant (Nov 7, 2009)

Saw 15 total.  Saw an 8 point (basket) trail a group of does.  Week away from crunch time i think!!


----------



## BIG HUNT (Nov 7, 2009)

saw a small 8pt crusin with his nose to the ground bought 9:15 friday morning. the full moon kept most of the deer in bed all week.
saw a doe and 2 fawns friday evening eating whiteoak acorns. the button head fawn was still tryin to get some milk but the doe would not let him suck. it was funny!


----------



## BIG HUNT (Nov 10, 2009)

Hunting partner killed a nice 8pt monday morning at 10:30. He was alone. He was out looking for does i guess.
I shot a 8pt monday evening at 5:30. This buck was alone also. I guess he was looking too. The bucks seem to be crusin looking for does. Both deer were aged to be 2 1/2 to 3 1/2 years old.


----------



## 264 Fred (Nov 12, 2009)

Hunted this afternoon , nothing seen - heard 1 shot close . I haven't seen any bucks chasing . 1 - 8 point crusin with his nose to the ground , but neck was swelled a little hocks were not all nasty , just alittle brownish black (more brown than black ) diddn't smell that strong either . seen him saturday morning at 10 minutes after 9 is the only activity I have seen lately . anyone else seen any signs of the rut ?


----------



## Elephant (Nov 12, 2009)

Same here Fred...Seen a bunch of small bucks trailing buts that it.


----------



## zachdawg (Nov 12, 2009)

*they are cruising*

I have been seeing all of the bucks cruising for does in Colbert.  They are not with the does yet, but seem to be looking to find them, and are doing lots of rubbing and scraping.  Best time of the year to hunt right now.


----------



## Elephant (Nov 12, 2009)

Went this evening and saw the same basket 8 working the same trails.  He proceded to thrash around some trees and take a leak on his hocks


----------



## 264 Fred (Nov 14, 2009)

Hunted Friday the 13th saw 2 doe and a thick rack 8 point that came in to the can ! his hock smelled a little but still not Black and nasty just light brown . Getting very close , any day now the rut could bust wide open , and I can't wait !


----------



## BIG HUNT (Nov 14, 2009)

Hunting partner saw 3 diffrent bucks this morning. A wide 8pt was chasing a doe. He was not tall so he let him walk. Other 2 bucks were crusin.
Now is the timw to be in the woods! You could see a monster buck at any time cruisin lookin for does. You never know what will show up!


----------



## Elephant (Nov 14, 2009)

Shot an 8 point this morning jumping trails.  Hocks were good and black and his forehead was nice and dark.  Still not seeing much movement from does the past couple of days.  Ill be back at it tomorrow.


----------



## vtdawg09 (Nov 15, 2009)

Saw a small 8. Pt chasing a doe Friday evening and this morning my friend shot a doe but that's all the action I've seen


----------



## Elephant (Nov 15, 2009)

Saw 8 total this morning.  4 big mature does and 4 yearlings.  Nothing behind the big momma's


----------



## BIG HUNT (Nov 16, 2009)

i didnt see any this morning. hunting partner saw 2 yearlings and my cousin saw a big doe and 2 yearlings with her.
its like the bucks have vanished.


----------



## Hunk (Nov 17, 2009)

was out this weekend and the sighting were down, lot less does seen but more bucks cruising. one guy missed a giant and another good a good 8 point. so far we took 11 deer, 7 being bucks all 8-10 pts. going to be back at it soon.


----------

